# wpbtca and akc show in MD sat and sun



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

tomorrow at 9:30am onyx has a skin scrapping for his mange, i think this will be the first negative scraping. after the appt i am going to drop him off at mom's house so he can play with his boxer pack mate. packing up the family and heading around 2hrs south to meet owners and new opinions on ownership and possibilities. i like keeping a open mind to now opportunities/experiences.

will anyone else be there?


----------

